# Where Is The Next Step?



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

What are peoples opnion on army list point jumps? I'm at 1500 and the next point jump to make would be 1750, but I hear that 1850 is a better option because more tournaments are going to 1850 for their lists. 

Or should I just go to 2000?


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

the best jump is always go up in 500's 
so from 1500 go to 2000 then 2500, 300, etc.......
but what army you wanting to expand????


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

Telling you what army might help....haha, sorry. IG


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah make the jump to 2000. Especially with IG since we do not know for sure what are going to be the power builds. That way can you easily try out different things and see what works for you.


----------

